# Anybody from LFS?



## Archimmes (Aug 3, 2004)

I wonder if there is anyone here from London who went or at least plans to attend London Film School?  I just graduated from Film School here in LA and am planning to attend LFS next year for MFA.  If there's someone out there who knows anything about LFS, like attending, how hard it is, living in London, etc etc, please post here or email me: archimmes@yahoo.com 

I've been on the website and checked out all the basic info.  I'm trying to find some actual honest opinions on this school and just basically life in London.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Archimmes (Aug 3, 2004)

I wonder if there is anyone here from London who went or at least plans to attend London Film School?  I just graduated from Film School here in LA and am planning to attend LFS next year for MFA.  If there's someone out there who knows anything about LFS, like attending, how hard it is, living in London, etc etc, please post here or email me: archimmes@yahoo.com 

I've been on the website and checked out all the basic info.  I'm trying to find some actual honest opinions on this school and just basically life in London.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Oneiros katib (Jun 5, 2008)

4 years later: same question! anyone?...


----------



## armen (Jun 5, 2008)

This isn't the graduate forum. Try there.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey man, I'm curious... what have you been doing the last 4 years? How's life between undergrad and graduate school?


----------

